# Ireland this summer.



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

A visit to the west to enjoy the scenery, the food, the drink, the walking, and to see the rellies.
On the ferry:








Clifden on arrival:








I'll be damned if I can get these pictures round the right way! No matter what I do, when uploaded they come out like this!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll post some more pictures later, and, if I can work out how to do it, some videos. The weather is so variable, beautifully sunny, or threatening rain, or raining. 
I played the most spectacular game of golf of my life at the Connemara Golf Club.https://www.connemaragolflinks.com/
I had guinness at what my cousin described as the best places to drink it in County Galway, the club house (see above) which was wonderful. The other is Keogh's in Ballyconneely. https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...ly_Clifden_County_Galway_Western_Ireland.html
We also had several pints of this delicious brew https://www.bridewellbrewery.ie/#!beer/ikeyj which was delicious, brewed in the grounds of what was Clifden's prison. What made it particularly pleasant was that it was brewed by my cousin's son, who had inherited the prison buildings from his late father.


----------

